

The Learning Knights of Bell Telephone - gdubs
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/16/opinion/16davis.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0

======
pdog
This is just another hit piece designed to denigrate people with technical or
engineering backgrounds and establish that they're somehow "missing" some
important way of thinking and beneath those with a liberal arts education. Of
course, a traditional liberal arts education needs defending in the Op-Ed
section of the _New York Times_ precisely because it is becoming increasingly
irrelevant. However, the typical reader will be comforted to know that their
degree was not for nothing.

